# Girls! Girls! Girls!



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Since the tank is almost finished, and they have to quarantine for at least two weeks anyway, I WENT A HEAD AND GOT MY GIRLS! Including a double tail! EEK! I'm so excited to see how their colors turn out. I also tested their water out of curiosity and EEEEEWWWWW! Two of them are so dark they are BLUE! I know the new manager is doing better, but I might talk to him again and show him pictures of just how bad that water was. :S

As for names I'm not sure what to name who. The one that looks red will probably end up with Tan-tan. And I'm thinking the double tail may end up as Arashi, but we will see. C: woo!


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Cool!
I am curious how they will turn out when they have settled in and grown a bit!
Maybe one of your girls might get even more pretty than my Lulu?
;-)


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The DT and the second one look like young males to me. Were they labeled females or babies?


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

They were all labeled female. I think they are all just really younge. Coco looked like a boy for a bit too until she grew up a little.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

I just double checked them all, and they all appear to have an egg spot, so I'm pretty sure they are all female.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Egg spots don't necessarily mean female, young males also have fake egg spots. The only true way is to spot the ovaries which I don't see on the first one.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Hmm. I'll have to take a closer look at them tomorrow during water change time.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

There were two more girls at the north side walmart (idk why we need two in this rinky dink town!) And a third that was dead. :C 

I've got 7 girls total if all get along and all survive walmart treatment and options for those that don't get along. 

Get better babies! I wanna see you all happy and healthy!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, definitely make sure your girls are absolutely healthy before you put them in the sorority or you're just begging for a disaster. This means it's going to be at least a month or more before those girls can get into the sorority.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Absolutely! Which is totally fine by me as it also allows the plants to grow and get a little more dense making for more hiding spots. C:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Good ^_^


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

So I've finished planting the sorority, just waiting for it to fill in. I still want to buy a couple decorations for the big empty space, but that will be closer to when I put the girls in. Right now everyone is floating in their containers to keep warm. 

I did have to play musical tanks a little to make it so that everyone has the least amount of stress. Tsunami went into Jishin's side of the tank and four of the girls are floating in the empty end so they aren't stressed by a patrolling male. Jishin on the other hand ended up in the sorority tank my himself and now has a mansion he will probably be sorry to leave when the time comes. A fifth girl is in the center of the divide and the last girl is floating in Cocos tank. 

It's only been a short time but I can already see who might be contenders for queen bee. Coco, mostly because her size and age, but Karin will actually flare at the others. She's the only girl who flares so far. Kabab will probably be on the bottom of the pecking order if they actually turned out to be a girl. Kabab is super tiny compared to everyone else and I'm not 100% sure it's a girl. She/he is also super shy. 

I'm actually really happy with Kabab's progress. She was SOOOOOOO skinny when I got her. Like a skeleton. :C she's still really skinny, but she's more active and getting better.

I'll update more as time goes by. C:


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Exiting and good luck. I cannot wait to see your girls/guys color up. Hope all goes well


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks good, just make sure you take off the rubberbands/lead on the plants and plant them individually so that they can "breathe" more or less and they won't rot.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

I actually got the sinkers because I couldn't keep the stem plants from floating. I talked with other's who have used them to keep their stem plants down with great success. I did separate them from the large bunch they came in and grouped them in smaller bunches.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Just popping in with some updates! Friday I'll be hitting up the local fish store for a few more plants to fill in some gaps, then either Saturday or Sunday will be the day I introduce the girls!!! I'm quite excited. 
They are all doing great in their quarantine containers. Missing fins have grown back and everyone is putting on weight. Even Kabab, who I didn't think would be able to go in originally will probably make it. She's the one who's made the most progress. Also, no one turned out to be boys. All female! 

Here are a few before and afters for some of the girls. Kabab, Tan-Tan, and Arashi. For some reason the camera wouldn't pick up Arashi's color. She's got red fins except her dorsal which is mostly blue with a red tip.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually...I'm not seeing ovaries on that last one, the DT


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

I can try and get more pictures if you like, but I've been keeping a close eye on everyone and looking them over thoroughly to be sure they are all girls.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, if you can cup that one and shine a flashlight (or whatever light) towards yourself so the camera see's through the fish, that will help. You can do that to most girls, some blue girls are too solid scaled so you can't shine through.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Yup, I'll do it tomorrow during water changes if I remeber.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

I could still be wrong though. I just remeber keeping a close eye one every e and she swam up towards the tank lights and I was like, oh okay. Might have checked off the wrong girl though. :/


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry I haven't gotten pictures yet. Things got crazy here. Haven't put any girls in the tank yet since my husband hasn't finished the hood. He was supposed to finish it this weekend but we got busy. Should be finished by mid week. I'll get pictures today.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Pretty fish! I'm glad that they are very well cared for.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Okay, couldn't find our flashlight, so I hope these pictures will work. If not I'll try harder to find it.

P.s. sorry they uploaded sideways.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Here. I tried to get a couple more with the light shining through them. I think you're right. I'm not seeing g what I thought I saw before. :/ tricky fish.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, I might be seeing them, she's definitely not eggy so it's hard to say. Have any males you can put her beside for a few days to see if she gets eggy? Does she flare at all?


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

I can put her next to a male yes. And yes, she and two other females will flare at eachother sometimes, they all looked the same when they flared. And the other two are for sure girls.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Started introducing the girls today. 5 of the 8 are in. Things are going good so far. Nothing too intense. Kabab has surprised me. I though she was gonna be at the bottom, since she was always so timid during quarantine. But she's actually trying for queen bee! 

I also forgot to show you all a girl I picked up a few weeks back. Went in for dog food and this pretty red white and black crown tail girl caught my eye. I had to have her. 

Arashi, the double tail, hasn't been introduced yet. I'll probably put her in last. I put her next to Tsunami for a bit. She didn't get real eggy, but she kept showing breeding stripes and Tsunami built a huge bubble nest. I tried getting some more pictures of her. These are from today.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

I have no idea why that last picture is upside down. :/


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

All the girls are in the tank and doing well. There were a few small fights at first, but now it's mostly just posturing. Everyone seems to prefer exploring the tank and zipping around like busy little bumble bees.

Arashi the DT is showing more obvious ovaries. Of course I can't get a good picture because everyone is zipping around the tank! 

I also want to share Kabab's progress. I can hardly believe it's the same fish! She's come such a long way! And despite starting out as the smallest girl in the bunch, she's trying for queen bee and it's kind of adorable to me!


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

she is beautiful! lucky betta girl to have found a good home.


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you! 
At some point I'll get before and after pictures of all the girls. Once they stop zipping around that is.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

She's pretty.....


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow, that's a drastic improvement. How long have you had her?


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks! I got her on the 2nd of October, so I've had her for a little over a month.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice, you did a great job


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you! C:


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Just wanted to post a quick update. The girls are doing GREAT! There were a few mild fights in the first day but nothing since. Just a little chasing now and then, but even that's calmed down. Love having them all together. C: Managed to get all 8 in one pic even if they are all blurry.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Glad its all working out! Neat driftwood btw


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

That's great that it is going well.. lots of hiding places in there too..


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks both of you. C:

Yes, everyone has found a few hiding spots they like. And that's not even the whole tank, let me get a picture of the whole thing.

It's so funny. A few times I've walked up and the tank appeared empty, then one by one they all popped out of their hidey holes and then rushed to the front of the tank together, begging for food.


----------

